# Seat belt signs



## cementmixer (Jul 21, 2011)

ref: registering Hymer camping van in France.

DRIRE says that, due to the age of the van, passengers can sit on the six seats in the rear and seatbelts are not required. However, 'labels' must be put on the wall above each place. Anyone any ideas what these labels should indicate ?
The people who did the DRIRE test were rather uncooperative as to detail. 

Thanks.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

The best picture (although bad) I have access to at the moment is this.

You can see on the white blind container there are 2 stickers indicating seatbelts present for these seats or that a least someone can travel in them.










I'm a little busy this weekend but will see if I can get a better photo for you.

Ben


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

From memory they had to say (in French) words to the effect .............

"Anyone travelling in this seat must wear a belt".

But that was for my two passenger seats only.

I would guess yours would be something like "Unbelted passengers travel at their own risk".

Ray.


----------

